# LGB Trolley stickers



## klrrdr (Jul 14, 2011)

I am looking for the sticker sheet that came with the two car LGB trolleys. They say Jagermeister and MARTINI plus destinations and numbers.. If you have a sheet you would like to sell please let me know. [email protected] Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

all this time and no help? 
theres a new set at trainz-go get it-its inexpensive-$6


----------



## klrrdr (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Brakeman, I have been trying to buy these since July. I have asked on many large scale sites, called many dealers,even offered to buy them from people selling the trolley set on ebay. I even called TRAINZ a long time ago. These were, I'm told recent additions from a large collection from a store. Ordered them today, my naked trolley's can't wait.


----------

